# Netzwerk-Leitung für Industrie



## Neurorancer (28 September 2018)

Guten Tag,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer CAT6 / CAT7 Netzwerk-Leitung für den Industriellen Bereich (Zugentlastung im Inneren der Leitung). 

Welche Leitungen nehmt Ihr?

Die Netzwerk-leiitungen von Lapp sind mit 500€ pro 100m ganz schön teuer oder irre ich mich?

Bei einem Kunden habe ich mal folgende Leitunge gesehen:

https://www.comms-express.com/products/excel-cat6-cable-f-utp-dca-lsoh-305mt-reel-purple/

Leider kann man diese Leitung bei uns nicht kaufen.


----------



## infomike (28 September 2018)

Hallo Neurorancer,

das kann man leider so nicht pauschal beantworten.
Welchen Einsatzzweck soll das Kabel denn erfüllen?
Welche Stecker sind angedacht an das Kabel angebaut zu werden?
Welche maximale Leitungslänge ist gedacht?

Gruß Infomike


----------



## JesperMP (28 September 2018)

Was ist dein Anwendung, normalen festen Verlegung, flexible Verlegung oder hoch-flexiblen Verlegung, oder ?
In den Kabel der du ein Link gegeben hast gibt es kein Zugenentlastung. Es ist ein X-förmige "Filler":


> a central ‘X’ shaped polyethylene filler. This filler assists in maintaining and enhancing the cables performance.




Standard Profinet CAT6 kostet ungf. 2.5 € pro m. 
Z.B. Siemens 6XV1870-2E. In diesen Kabel hat man auch den genannten X-förmige Filler.
Alternative ist Siemens 6XV1878-2A. Ohne X-filler, aber dann geeignet für Fastconnect Stecker.

Flexibel Profinet CAT6 kostet ungf. 3 € pro m.


----------



## Blockmove (28 September 2018)

Igus hat auch industrietaugliche Leitungen.
Billig allerdings auch nicht.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Neurorancer (30 September 2018)

Verstehe, danke für die Antworten. Das Kabel muss schon flexibel sein, keine fest Verlegung (keine starren Adern).
Das Kabel wird nach dem Verlegen nicht bewegt, keine Schleppkette oder Sonstiges.
DerX-Filler macht echt Sinn!
Dann wird es wahrscheinlich das Siemens Kabel werden.
Danke für die Infos!


----------



## JesperMP (1 Oktober 2018)

Den vorigen genannte Siemens 6XV1870-2E war nicht flexibel.
6XV1872-2B ist flexiblen Profinet CAT6A. Listenpreis 4 € pro m.


----------



## Chräshe (1 Oktober 2018)

Neurorancer schrieb:


> Das Kabel muss schon flexibel sein, keine fest Verlegung (keine starren Adern).
> Das Kabel wird nach dem Verlegen nicht bewegt, keine Schleppkette oder Sonstiges.



Ein Kabel, das nicht mehr bewegt wird, zähle ich zur festen Verlegung, auch wenn es die Stromer „nur“ locker auf die Kabelbühne werfen. 

Solch ein Kabel für CAT 6A kostest ca. 0,5€/m bei Abnahme einer Trommel mit 100m oder mehr…

EDIT: Ja PN/DP hat recht, das verwendete Zubehör sollte zum Kabel passen!
https://www.reichelt.de/index.html?ARTICLE=138715 E-DAT modul
https://www.reichelt.de/index.html?ARTICLE=135429 E-DAT modul REG für TS35 Hutschiene
Dazu noch ein gut verarbeitets Patchkabel, für die letzten 30cm und fertig...


----------



## PN/DP (1 Oktober 2018)

Vorsicht! Falls man Siemens-Profinet-Stecker direkt auf das Kabel konfektionieren will: die Siemens-Stecker sind für einen dickeren Ader-Querschnitt gedacht als Standard-Cat6/Cat7-Kabel. Details
Die Direktmontage ist aber auf keinen Fall zu empfehlen, weil die RJ45-Buchsen an üblichen Geräten nicht für die seitlichen mechanischen Belastungen von Verlegekabel gemacht sind und es uncool ist, ein hunderte/tausende Euro teures Gerät wegzuwerfen, nur weil auf der Leiterplatte die RJ45-Buchse ausgerissen ist ... Wir setzen im Schaltschrank immer erst "E-DAT modul"-Buchsen von Metz connect (BTR) an das Verlegekabel und dann flexible kurze Patchkabel zum Gerät. Details

Harald


----------



## Chräshe (1 Oktober 2018)

Wer verwendet "Siemens-Profinet-Stecker"?


----------



## JesperMP (1 Oktober 2018)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Wer verwendet "Siemens-Profinet-Stecker"?


Ich.
Auf manche Geräte (aber nicht alle !) gibt es ein Bügel oder ähnliches wo man den Kabel festbinden kann, um den Stecker und RJ45 Port zu entlasten.
Wir haben bis jetzt keine Probleme gehabt. Aber ich muss zustehen das manchmal hat man ein schlechten Gefühl, als ob den RJ45 port für die vorhersehbare Kräfte nicht dimensioniert ist.


----------



## Blockmove (1 Oktober 2018)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Wer verwendet "Siemens-Profinet-Stecker"?


Wenn es nicht anders geht, dann verwenden wir Siemens Profinetstecker.
Derjenige der RJ45 für industrietauglich erklärt hat, gehört eingewiesen.

Gruß 
Blockmove


----------



## MIZZ105 (5 Oktober 2018)

https://www.luetze.com/de-de/katalo...-7/104338-luetze-electronic-ethernet-c-pvc-7/

und für Schleppkette:
https://www.luetze.com/de-de/katalo...ethernet-c-pur-fuer-hoechste-anforderungen-7/


----------

